# Caiman feeding



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

anyone know how offten should i feed my caiman? should i feed him everyday? or he won't digest that fast?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> anyone know how offten should i feed my caiman? should i feed him everyday? or he won't digest that fast?


http://www.crocodilian.com/crocfaq/faq-8.html

go here really good site for croc keepers :nod:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

* You will get a better response in the reptile forum, so topic moved


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

it would help to know how big it is







. i have food always in with my dwarf caiman which in 9.5 inches long. his set up i half water half land and usually has about 3 fish in his water at all times and i by him 36 med/lg crickets a week. hes quite healthy and fat.

J-Rod


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 2 american alligators and feed them everyday. Not sure if it also applies to it's cousins, but mine are in great health and shape.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'd love to see some pics guys.


----------

